# Favourite Sci-fi movie??



## danielgould (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys and girls. So scifi is my favourite film genre with some of my most enjoyed films being, Terminator 2, Looper, A.I, Alien, Blade runner and of course, Starwars. 
Who agrees with some of my top scifi films? What are your favourites and why?


----------



## MPorter (Jun 20, 2013)

Brazil is not just one of my top sci-fi movies of all time but one of my top movies period. Terry Gilliam doing a weird dystopian future piece. Just a marvelous movie. I go back and watch it once a year or so and I keep expecting to find it dated but it keeps holding up. 

Alien/Aliens: I love the first one as a horror movie. The second is what I think an action movie should strive to be. Plus it's one of the few sequels that actually holds up to the original.

I like your choices, Daniel. You can't go wrong with Blade Runner. I'm not a big fan of A.I. and I think Terminator 2 is a fun movie but not a particularly good one. If you're measuring on enjoyment of a film I'll give you Terminator 2 and throw in The Matrix.

~Mike


----------



## Rodders (Jun 20, 2013)

Star Wars, Blade Runner and Alien/Aliens I definitely agree with. 

I'd like to add John Carpenter's the Thing, Silent Running, Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan.


----------



## Abernovo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Alien*/*Aliens* and *Blade Runner* are brilliant. Rodders, *Silent Running* is one of my favourite films. *2001: A Space Oddysey* and *Logan's Run* still push my buttons. *Serenity*, even if only because it gave some sort of wrap-up to Firefly. Most recently, *Moon*.


Sorry, I think I might be one of the few who liked, but was never totally captivated by *Star Wars* or *Star Trek*.


----------



## Bick (Jun 20, 2013)

Bladerunner
Alien
Outland
Silent Running
2001
Dark City


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 21, 2013)

Argh, Aber, we need a night to chat sci fi films and books... i love Logan's Run. Like Aliens, too, love cheesy rubbish to chill out to (yes, I watch Independence Day ) , love the original trilogy Star Wars, Bladerunner, Fifth Element.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 21, 2013)

No argument with _Terminator 2_ (I love it and _Terminator_), _Alien_ (I love it and _Aliens_ and actually prefer _Aliens_), _Blade Runner_, or _Star Wars_ (and _Empire/Return_ to a lesser extent). Didn't have any interest in seeing _Looper_ or _AI_ so I can't agree or argue there.

*Abernovo*: agreed on adding _2001_ (and I'd even add _2010_) and _Serenity_. And you're not alone - I like the original cast _Star Trek_ movies fine mostly, but I'm not the biggest fan, either. Love _Star Wars_, though.

On a lesser scale, I'd throw in _The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai, Dark Star, GalaxyQuest_, and _The Road Warrior_ (I think called _Mad Max 2_ in some other places) and, from the 50s, I really like _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_ and aspects of _The Day the Earth Stood Still_.

*MPorter*: just picked up _Brazil_ the other day and will see it soon.

*springs*: I wouldn't put it on a list of actual "favorites" but, for what it is, I like _Independence Day_, too.


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Forbidden Planet*-ground-breaking, thoughtful and  nearly as old as me.


----------



## Gordian Knot (Jun 21, 2013)

You beat me to it Steve! On both points!!!!!


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 21, 2013)

Of the top of my head...........
_Charly_
_Soylent Green_
_They Live_
_The Incredible Shrinking Man_
_War Of The Worlds_ (not the remake)
_The Time Machine_
_The Time Travelers......._and many more.


----------



## biodroid (Jun 21, 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness, that movie checks all the right boxes and adds a few more of its own.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 21, 2013)

Favourite SF films as opposed to best?:
_
*The Adventures of Buckeroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension 
Forbidden Planet
Repo Man
Solaris *_(the original)_*
Flesh*_ (sic) _*Gordon
Megamind
Planet of the Apes *_(the original)_*
The Mesa of Lost Women
Space Thing
Videodrome
The Brain That Wouldn't Die  
Mystery Men 
Salute of the Juggers 
 Ikarie XB 1
Gremloids* _(aka_ *Hyperspace*_)
_*Tron
**Yor: Hunter From the Future*
*Starcrash* _
*The Astro-Zombies 

*etc.


----------



## danielgould (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd like to add John Carpenter's the Thing, Silent Running, Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan.[/QUOTE]

J.C's The Thing!! Yes! How could I forget this movie!
Also reminds me I forgot to put the 1986's The Fly to my list.


----------



## Parson (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't watch many movies period. But I loved *Star Wars* (now "New Hope" bleh!) and _*Charley*_ has always been on my list of all time greats. 
_
*Fifth Element*_ is in my opinion one of the worst movies ever made. I felt utterly cheated by it. The ending still makes me wretch!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 21, 2013)

I _love_ Fifth Element!

*Serenity*'s probably my fave though. _I am a leaf on the wind_... Oh god! Blub.


----------



## Abernovo (Jun 21, 2013)

springs said:


> Argh, Aber, we need a night to chat sci fi films and books... i love Logan's Run. Like Aliens, too, love cheesy rubbish to chill out to (yes, I watch Independence Day ) , love the original trilogy Star Wars, Bladerunner, Fifth Element.


I like *Independence Day*. Old B Movie styling and derring-do.  Any time, springs. You know where I am.

Speaking of B Movie styling, there's always *Battle Beyond the Stars*, a shameless rip-off of The Magnificent Seven (itself a Western remake of The Seven Samurai). Pure emmental, but fun! 



Mouse said:


> I _love_ Fifth Element!
> 
> *Serenity*'s probably my fave though. _I am a leaf on the wind_... Oh god! Blub.


Mouse, that was an 'Eep' moment!

I have another shameful admission. I've never seen *The Fifth Element*.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 21, 2013)

Well go watch it, Aber. Go watch it immediately!


----------



## Parson (Jun 22, 2013)

*Abernovo *--- Please save yourself from two hours of utter rip off. There are maybe a 2 or 3 good scenes in the movie. The aliens are ridiculous. The weaponry was straight out of 1960. The believability was was a notch or two above absolute zero. And the ending looked like something someone dreamed up during a weekend drug binge.


----------



## biodroid (Jun 22, 2013)

Parson said:


> *Fifth Element*[/I] is in my opinion one of the worst movies ever made. I felt utterly cheated by it. The ending still makes me wretch!


Agreed, I was expecting so much more but at least Milla Jovovich was the real star but she seems to choose the wrong movies.


----------



## svalbard (Jun 22, 2013)

*Flash Gorden* is my all time favourite sci-fi movie. It did not take itself too seriously and it also had one  of the all time great soundtracks.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Parson said:


> *Abernovo *--- Please save yourself from two hours of utter rip off. There are maybe a 2 or 3 good scenes in the movie. The aliens are ridiculous. The weaponry was straight out of 1960. The believability was was a notch or two above absolute zero. And the ending looked like something someone dreamed up during a weekend drug binge.



Yeah.  All of the above.  But it was great fun.


----------



## soulsinging (Jun 25, 2013)

Mouse said:


> *Serenity*'s probably my fave though. _I am a leaf on the wind_... Oh god! Blub.



That scene hit me harder than any cinema moment in the last decade. I felt like I'd been sucker punched in the best way.

I also have to give a nod to Moon, which was mentioned above. Not a favorite really, but one of the most interesting and thought provoking movies I've seen in a long time.

Also love Blade Runner and the Matrix, cliche'd as they are.


----------



## ed9428 (Aug 24, 2013)

I loved district 9, so looking forward to seeing Elysium.
I couldn't get enough of independence day when it came out.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 24, 2013)

So many great movies. 

But if I had to be specific it'd have to be The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Sourdust (Aug 24, 2013)

JunkMonkey said:


> _*
> Ikarie XB 1
> *_



Good pick. There are many interesting Eastern Bloc SF titles from the 60s-80s waiting to be uncovered. Tarkovsky's *Solaris* and *Stalker* are well-known, of course, but there's a lot of odd stuff that hasn't been seen much in the West (one I have seen, and recommend, is the eccentric SF comedy *Kin-dza-dza*).

As for Hollywood, I'd put in a vote for Paul Verhoeven's larger-than-life line-up of *RoboCop*, *Total Recall*, and the irreverent *Starship Troopers* (which Heinlein purists presumably hate). I recently watched _Total Recall_ again and it still looks excellent, managing to retain a surprising amount of Dick's thoughtfulness amidst all the Arnie beefcake action.

*Videodrome* was mentioned, but my own favourite film about virtual reality is probably Cronenberg's later variation on the theme, *eXistenZ*, which got rather overshadowed on its release by the more flashy _Matrix_.

And on a more 'old school' note, Fritz Lang's silent *Frau im Mond* (Woman in the Moon) is rather fun (more so than _Metropolis_, I think).


----------



## Aloreth (Sep 29, 2013)

Serenity is a great film, so sad that they cancelled firefly


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 30, 2013)

Sourdust said:


> Good pick. There are many interesting Eastern Bloc SF titles from the 60s-80s waiting to be uncovered. Tarkovsky's *Solaris* and *Stalker* are well-known, of course, but there's a lot of odd stuff that hasn't been seen much in the West (one I have seen, and recommend, is the eccentric SF comedy *Kin-dza-dza*).



Ku?

I'm glad I'm not the only one.  Kin-dza-dza is a great film!  Very funny.  

I need to get a proper copy:

RUSCICO




Sourdust said:


> *Videodrome* was mentioned, but my own favourite film about virtual reality is probably Cronenberg's later variation on the theme, *eXistenZ*, which got rather overshadowed on its release by the more flashy _Matrix_.
> 
> And on a more 'old school' note, Fritz Lang's silent *Frau im Mond* (Woman in the Moon) is rather fun (more so than _Metropolis_, I think).



Seconded & seconded.  *eXistenZ *is probably the best Philip K Dick movie yet made - even though he didn't write a word of it (excepting that a fast food joint in it was named 'Perky Pat's').

*Frau im Mond* does have more Fritz Rasp which helps


----------



## sinister42 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think my favorite sci fi movie is *Flash Gordon*.  I'm as surprised as you are, but honestly, I grew up watching that movie, and it's just wonderful. I love the dialogue, I mean, "Flash, I love you, but we only have 14 hours to save the Earth!"  and "Dispatch War Rocket Ajax.  To bring back his body."  And Brian Blessed!  And music by Queen!  It's just wonderful.


----------



## sinister42 (Sep 30, 2013)

svalbard said:


> *Flash Gorden* is my all time favourite sci-fi movie. It did not take itself too seriously and it also had one  of the all time great soundtracks.



Hey I'm not the only one!  Woo!


----------



## sinister42 (Sep 30, 2013)

Parson said:


> *Abernovo *--- Please save yourself from two hours of utter rip off. There are maybe a 2 or 3 good scenes in the movie. The aliens are ridiculous. The weaponry was straight out of 1960. The believability was was a notch or two above absolute zero. And the ending looked like something someone dreamed up during a weekend drug binge.



Yeah Fifth Element is not a good movie.  It's just not.


----------



## bright (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, l like Farscape. It consists 3 periods. The main character scientist John Crichton is so resourceful. He faces to difficulties in outer space, but anyway he continues his investigation and he communicates to other strange beings there. This film can attract your attention because of terrible appearance of these human, their paranormal abilities and strange laws on their planet. Find some time to enjoy this sci-fi film.


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 1, 2013)

Aliens.

Hands down. 

Why do we not have those fork-lift-truck-yellow-suit thingies by now? Surely they're more practical than a fork-lift truck? A fork-lift you can wear; c'mon. Put me down for one.


----------



## manephelien (Oct 3, 2013)

Blade Runner, The Abyss, Star Trek: First Contact, Star Wars (especially TESB), Serenity.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Oct 3, 2013)

Alien, Aliens, The Thing, The Matrix, Dark City, Akira, Star Wars (the original 3) are probably my favourites, was a shame the matrix trilogy turned out to be a load of rubbish they had such a good start!


----------



## alchemist (Oct 3, 2013)

Alien (the first one -- I'm very specific about that)
Bladerunner
Event Horizon
Forbidden Planet
District 9


There are probably many more, but I'd need my memory prompted.

Edit: as reminded by Mith, The Matrix


----------



## Mith (Oct 3, 2013)

Alien
Bladerunner
Contact
Event Horizon
The Matrix (first one only!)
The Abyss
Terminator

There's probably loads more, but they were the first out of my head.


----------



## quantumtheif (Oct 3, 2013)

Star wars 3-6
Alien 
Aliens
The fifth element
Children of men 
28 days later
Starship troopers
Total recall _original_


----------



## davidmatthewalmond (Apr 7, 2014)

So hard to narrow down one favorite as many have said...
I'll pick two of my top picks but there are so many others.

Fifth Element 
Logan's Run


----------



## kythe (Apr 7, 2014)

Planet of the Apes (original)
Logan's Run
Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind
E.T.  The Extra-Terrestrial (I grew up with it!)
Star Wars
Star Trek movies (not the reboots)
The Matrix


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 7, 2014)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Primer
Star Wars (all)
2001: A Space Odyssey
Upstream Colour


pH


----------



## Vince W (Apr 7, 2014)

There are some really good films:

Blade Runner
Inception
Alien/Aliens
The Road Warrior/Mad Max
Stargate
...

I could go on and on.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 13, 2014)

svalbard said:


> *Flash Gorden* is my all time favourite sci-fi movie. It did not take itself too seriously and it also had one  of the all time great soundtracks.




If you love Flash Gordon, then you have to watch Ted. It's a bit rude, but a must-see for fans of Sam J.Jones' Flash. Death to Ming!!!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 13, 2014)

If Star Wars never existed...

Then for tv series it's a toss-up between Red Dwarf and HHGTTG. The boys from the Dwarf (only series 1-5 mind) with the boys from the Dwarf just about winning

For film, again it;s a toss-up between Ghostbusters and Spaceballs. Ghostbusters. Ghostbusters wins it for the line "So, she's a dog..."


----------



## GlasgowSpacer (Apr 13, 2014)

Blade Runner, Brazil, The Empire Strikes Back, Robocop, Total Recall, Forbidden Planet, Wrath of Khan, Dark City, Wall-E and The Thing.


----------



## Mirannan (Apr 13, 2014)

Regarding Flash Gordon - I remember hearing a funny story about a school that had a special showing of the film as an end-of-term school trip. Except that someone messed up the order, and the film that actually got shown (at least, about the first 30 seconds of it) was a film with a slightly different name. Substitute "e" for "a" in the title...

I thought that Battle Beyond the Stars was one of those movies that's so bad, it's good. Possibly intentionally - some wonderful innuendo. Example: "You've never seen a Valkyrie going down!"


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 14, 2014)

David Lynch's DUNE

A wonderful mess. Can watch it over and over again.

I retain a soft spot for Labyrinth and Dark Crystal, I have always loved Jim Hensons work, the design in both films is fantastic.

The portrayal of The Goblin king by David Bowie is wonderful, you find yourself feeling a little sorry for him. 

Flash Gordon was wonderful, as a child I loved the Sci-Fi themes action monsters, aliens, big bearded flying guy......now I just laugh at the wonderful campness of the film. Loved the cameo in TED.

But Lynch's Dune will always be one of my favourites.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 29, 2014)

Quatermass and the Pit 1967 .


----------



## Rodders (Jun 29, 2014)

David Lynch's Dune was, and remains, a very underrated movie in my opinion.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 29, 2014)

Rodders said:


> David Lynch's Dune was, and remains, a very underrated movie in my opinion.



I wish this one had been an 8 or a 10 hour Miniseries. Lynch got the look, feel and atmosphere of Dune right, but the problem is there was just no way to do justice to Dune in single feature film.  The film was valiant attempt.


----------



## Extollager (Jun 29, 2014)

*2001* and Tarkovsky's *Solaris* are the only sf movies that I've bought for myself, and _Solaris_ I bought not having seen it, so that I _could_ see it.  *2001* could be my favorite sf movie, though I don't endorse its spirituality.

Chris Mark's _*La Jetée*_ was intended to be haunting, and is.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 29, 2014)

*Planet of the Vampires * 1965 a Mario Brava film . It is one of the films that inspired the 1979 film *Alien*.


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 16, 2014)

I started to watch Serenity the other day.. was so bored that I had to leave it unfinished. I hate when that happens, lmao. 

But, on topic of good sci-fi movies, Donnie Darko was a great one. I admit it can be confusing, but reading the fictional novel about  time-travel on the website plus some other interpretations of the movie  was enlightening, gave more to the experience. There was some "science" in the science fiction, imo, it wasn't just an action-movie or a horror-movie, or a very boring movie. Many sci-fi movies that I've seen have falled into few of these categories. 

Like for instance, Alien works as a movie, yes, but I see it more as a horror-film than a sci-fi film. Not that there's anything wrong with that though! 

Terminator 2 on the other hand is very entertaining action-movie. Sci-fi is in the idea but I see the emphasis being more on the action-side. 

Rise of the Planet of The Apes was also a great one. 

I see many good elements in different films, but the whole movie leaves something to hope for or doesn't quite reach the potential it has on paper. I'm fascinated with the genre though, obviously, since I'm here.


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 17, 2014)

"The Man From Earth" is a great one. Compelling story, couldn't stop watching. 

"Moon" was pretty good one aswell.

"The Thing" is very good one aswell, scary. I see it more as a horror film.

I liked parts of "2001: a space odyssey" and it's visually stunning, however, there were some boring parts especially in the end where there's no dialogue. I would describe it as an "art-film" which means for me that I have to be in the right mood to thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## wam (Jul 22, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> I wish this one had been an 8 or a 10 hour Miniseries. Lynch got the look, feel and atmosphere of Dune right, but the problem is there was just no way to do justice to Dune in single feature film.  The film was valiant attempt.



I'd heard that there was a lot more of it at some point. Not 8-10 hours but maybe 5-6. Of course, that would never work in the cinema at the time. So it was cut. Then again, it's David Lynch so maybe there was something in there that wouldn't have worked with that audience.


----------



## redbrick (Jul 26, 2014)

Ravenna said:


> "The Man From Earth" is a great one. Compelling story, couldn't stop watching.
> 
> "Moon" was pretty good one aswell.
> 
> ...




Hi, I'm new here....I loved 'The Man from Earth' too...  This is perhaps the most under rated movie of all time.  Love big concept scifi...


----------



## kythe (Jul 26, 2014)

I also love "The Man From Earth".  Its such a unique take on history, with interesting philosophies and thought provoking concepts.  I've given it as a gift to 3 different people over time.


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 26, 2014)

redbrick said:


> Hi, I'm new here....I loved 'The Man from Earth' too...  This is perhaps the most under rated movie of all time.  Love big concept scifi...





kythe said:


> I also love "The Man From Earth".  Its such a unique take on history, with interesting philosophies and thought provoking concepts.  I've given it as a gift to 3 different people over time.



Ah, there's no notifications from quotes on this forum, I see. Noticed these only now.^^

Nice that someone else knows that movie too!  Yeah, I really liked the way history was told in a new way through the protagonist's eyes. 

Welcome, redbrick, btw!


----------



## Michael Colton (Jul 26, 2014)

If we are going just for favorites and not some sort of critique-based approach: Blade Runner, Brazil, the Alien series (yes, I actually enjoyed three and four - no, I do not know why) and several of the Star Trek films. I do not watch many films anymore and even less science fiction films - I end up easily disappointed by them. I have severely disliked the Abrams Star Trek films, I never enjoyed any of the Star Wars, nor did I enjoy Firefly/Serenity.


----------



## AdmiralGeezer (Jul 29, 2014)

Moon comes into mind first. Poor fella all alone up there.


----------



## Blunder-Red (Aug 5, 2014)

I will always have a soft spot for *The Empire Strikes Back.* While I'm no longer enamored with Star Wars in the way I was as a kid I will always admire the original trilogy for kick-starting my love for cinema, and Empire just happens to have the most memorable scenes from those movies. I've heard some good things from the set of Episode 7 so, who knows, maybe I will fall back in love with these movies in future. We'll wait and see.

Ridley Scott's grungy, dirty sci-fi films are also favourites of mine, especially *Alien*. That said, I was never fond of any of the sequels personally, as none of them carried the weight of the original. The Alien in the first movie is a huge, unstoppable monster that could be around any corner, hiding anywhere in this confined environment. In the sequels they were just cannon fodder that relied heavily on sheer numbers. Bleh.

Oh, and I can't overlook the dystopian charms of Terry Guilliam's *Brazil*! It's not a special effects powerhouse like *Blade Runner*, but it still manages to feel similarly grim and oppressive, and has some incredibly memorable visuals.


----------



## JoanDrake (Aug 5, 2014)

Blade Runner. Few movies move me to tears almost every time I watch but I cry shamelessly at this one in several places. With apologies to Parson, Fifth Element is my second choice, if I'm given one. The form of the SF "romp" is an acquired taste, I have heard, but this is, IMO,  one of the best (and really only) time I saw it in a movie


----------



## Parson (Aug 6, 2014)

JoanDrake said:


> Blade Runner. Few movies move me to tears almost every time I watch but I cry shamelessly at this one in several places. With apologies to Parson, Fifth Element is my second choice, if I'm given one. The form of the SF "romp" is an acquired taste, I have heard, but this is, IMO,  one of the best (and really only) time I saw it in a movie



No apologies are needed. There is no accounting for taste. Yours is obviously bad.


----------



## Bick (Aug 6, 2014)

Two favourites of mine: Silent Running, and Dark City.


----------



## MontyCircus (Aug 19, 2014)

*Star Wars* as a trilogy, dominated my childhood like nothing else.  It will always have a strong nostalgic hold on me that nothing else could ever surpass.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2014)

*Quatermass and the Pit*. 1967


----------



## markpud (Aug 26, 2014)

There are many great films mentioned here, and Blade Runner is well up there - but I just can't help my love for the original Highlander - swordplay, immortality, love and loss, Sean Connery! And a fantastic soundtrack from Queen that really sets the emotional tone of the whole film. 

I've even watched all the subsequent films and series, but the original film works best as a self-contained story that ends.


----------



## Parson (Aug 27, 2014)

*Markpud* -- I would agree that Highlander is an excellent movie, but is it Science Fiction? I would have put it more in the Modern Fantasy camp.


----------



## markpud (Aug 27, 2014)

Perhaps you're right.. It's not a line I worry too much about crossing


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

Parson said:


> *Markpud* -- I would agree that Highlander is an excellent movie, but is it Science Fiction? I would have put it more in the Modern Fantasy camp.



In the second film it is clearly established that the swordfighting eternal warriors come from another planet.

Though maybe 'clearly' isn't the right word to use here....

Heroine: 
Okay, now let me just see if I can get this straight... You're mortal there but you're immortal here, until you kill all the guys who're from there who've come here... and then you're mortal here. Unless you go back there, or some more guys from there come here, in which case you become immortal here - again.
MacCleod*:* Something like that.


----------



## Parson (Aug 28, 2014)

*JunkMonkey: *I never saw that movie. So on the basis of what you are revealing I would have to say that it just barely squeaks by into the S.F. category. A lot like the Pern books.


----------



## Bugg (Aug 28, 2014)

*Aliens* and *Star Wars* (do I really need to call it Episode IV??).

Going back a bit, I love the original versions of *Invasion of the Body Snatchers*, *The Day the Earth Stood Still*, and *Planet of the Apes*.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

Parson said:


> *JunkMonkey: *I never saw that movie. So on the basis of what you are revealing I would have to say that it just barely squeaks by into the S.F. category. A lot like the Pern books.



Then again Highlander II  was generally considered so bad that when they got round to making number 3 they pretended it hadn't happened.


----------



## markpud (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the Director's Cut of H:II which excises the part about them being aliens and shifts them into Earth's distant past.. But yeah, other than some fun scenes with MacLeod and Ramierez it's best to entirely forget this one.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm going to add Logan's Run in my list. It's one of my first SF memories. And Jenny Aguter... Well she was one of my first SF crushes.


----------



## Zoe Mackay (Sep 2, 2014)

I love Logan's Run. I think I'm also the only person in the world who adored *Enemy Mine*. It's not perfectly realised, but it's a great plot with really good performances from Dennis Quaid and Louis Gossett Jr.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 2, 2014)

Robert Mackay said:


> I think I'm also the only person in the world who adored *Enemy Mine*. It's not perfectly realised, but it's a great plot with really good performances from Dennis Quaid and Louis Gossett Jr.



I may well be the other person (I appear to be the only person who liked _Soldier _after all - despite some serious doubts about the set design, plot and my loathing just about everything else with Paul Anderson's name on it) - if I had ever watched it.  I started to watch *Enemy Mine* once.  Very early on in the film there is a panning shot of the alien landscape with a critter running (screen left to right) which suddenly gets eaten by an unseen underground thingy!  GROMPH!  

I thought, "If that underground thingy belches I'm turning this off".  

It belched.

I must get round to having another look.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 2, 2014)

I enjoyed *Enemy Mine* a great deal. I keep meaning to pick it up so I can watch it again. I also liked *Soldier*. Not as much as Enemy Mine, but Kurt Russell did a good job with what he had to work with.


----------



## Parson (Sep 3, 2014)

Enemy mine is a very fine movie!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 3, 2014)

I will stick my neck out and say the *Pitch Black* is a great SF movie and one of my favs. At least it's one that I always go back to. It does give the feeling IMO that it was in fact filmed on another planet, great weird alien life cycles and a pressure cooker atmosphere for the characters. Oh and Radha Mitchell <_sigh_>

Unfortunately it has been swamped by the hokum that is Riddick.


----------



## markpud (Sep 3, 2014)

Good choice, a modern(ish) classic horror/scifi.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 4, 2014)

I enjoyed both Enemy Mine and Soldier a lot. I wouldn't put them in my list of favourite movies though.


----------



## austin_cambridge (Jan 3, 2015)

*Blade Runner*, *Tron* and *The Running Man* are movies I like to watch more than a few times....especially Running Man.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 3, 2015)

If you like The Running Man, then try reading the short story by Stephen King that it's based on. Quite different but enjoyable to read.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 3, 2015)

paranoid marvin said:


> If you like The Running Man, then try reading the short story by Stephen King that it's based on. Quite different but enjoyable to read.



Or _The Long Walk_ which is a similar sort-of approach - a sort of public game that involves most of the contestants getting shot or dying. It's the Hunger Games if the games were one actual event: long-distance walking. Sounds odd as something that might possibly be difficult to be exciting, but I remember reading it quite avidly when I was going through my pre-teen Stephen King phase. (Hence if it's a pile of  now, I apologise in advance )


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 3, 2015)

Will look out for that thanks. The Hunger Games was a real disappointment for me; not because its particularly bad, but because it could have been so much better than it was.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 3, 2015)

paranoid marvin said:


> Will look out for that thanks. The Hunger Games was a real disappointment for me; not because its particularly bad, but because it could have been so much better than it was.



I believe it was one of his 'Bachman' books if there is a bit of ambiguity in trying to find it.

As for the film of _The Running Man, _I agree, a pretty weird interpretation of the book possibly because it was re-conditioned as a vehicle for Arnie. Definitely one of his misses.


----------



## F.J. Hansen (Jan 3, 2015)

*How to Train Your Dragon* - Dragons.
*Flight of the Navigator* - It involves time travel.
*Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home* - Space travel, time travel, and whales (my favorite animals). And, it's Star Trek.
*Battle for Terra* - I love the dilemma facing the main characters.
*Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi* - Battle of Endor remains one of my favorite space battles ever presented on screen.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 3, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> I believe it was one of his 'Bachman' books if there is a bit of ambiguity in trying to find it.



It was. _The Long Walk_ still haunts me after thirty-odd years if I think about it. He made it so convincing, which _The Hunger Games_ never really was.

As for favourite sci-fi film, probably *Aliens*. If we're allowed fantasy, *Princess Mononoke*.


----------



## Cascade (Jan 13, 2015)

BRAZIL is an all time favourite, and 12 Monkeys is good too. I liked Fifth Element but it is a guilty pleasure. Are we counting A Clockwork Orange as sci fi.


----------



## PizzaCaviar (Jan 20, 2015)

After going through this post there obviously are some classics I need to catch up on.

Still, here are some of the movies that I really dug, not in order: (only the movies not mentioned previously are in bold characters)

Blade Runner
Wall-e
Serenity
Looper
Planet of the Apes (1968)
2001
Moon
Gravity
Children of men
*Being John Malkovitch* (Malkovitch, malkovitch?)
*Her
Mr Nobody
Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind
*
Many more, including *Jurassic Park *which I am surprised not to have seen mentioned above.


----------



## tf_y (Jan 21, 2015)

I vote for 'Man from Earth' .. surely has been mentioned before ..


----------



## redbrick (Jan 28, 2015)

Saw an interesting movie recently called 'iOrigin'.  ...check it out...not for everyone...but if you like movies with big ideas then this is a good one.


----------



## Anne Spackman (Mar 29, 2015)

I liked the Star Wars films best.  I can't watch scary sci-fi films anymore, though I once could.  The X-Men films are fun, and I enjoyed the Matrix as well.


----------



## markpud (Mar 29, 2015)

redbrick said:


> iOrigin


I like the look of this, will check it out. Steven Yeun too!


----------



## markpud (Mar 30, 2015)

Watched last night and really enjoyed! Thanks for the recommendation 



Spoiler: I Origins



Science vs faith is common fodder these days, but it was really well done. The twist with his girlfriend was unexpected, and the ending was nice and ambiguous without trying to force a conclusion down your throat.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't know why I never weighed in before. Pretty much everything I might have noted has already been listed, though. But another plug from me for *Forbidden Planet*.  Pretty dated at this point on several levels, but still a treat to watch as one of the really great early space operas. The electronic soundtrack by Bebe and Louis Barron was ground-breaking and the various special effects were good for their time. I especially continue to be struck by the ant-like images of the three men emerging on the gigantic catwalk amidst the Krell underground power plant. Even now, the portrayed scale is impressive. Walter Pidgeon is great as the enigmatic Dr. Morbius. And Leslie Nielsen in a straight role? What's not to like?


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 30, 2015)

Tastes inevitably change over time; and right now my favourite THREE SF films would be:-

*BladeRunner
The War of the Worlds (the 1953 version)
Metropolis*

A few years ago it would have been something more contemporary like

*BladeRunner
SW: A New Hope
The Matrix*


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2015)

Alien


----------



## dask (Apr 11, 2015)

*2001: A Space Odyssey
A Journey To The Center Of The Earth *(1959)
*The Day The Earth Stood Still *(1951)
Write them on separate pieces of paper, drop them into a hat and pull one out, that'd come real close to being my favorite sf movie at that moment.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2015)

*When World Collide* 

*Conquest of Space 

Them 

Cyborg *1967


----------

